# JC Ryle on sermons



## jambo (Dec 22, 2013)

Came across this quote from JC Ryle on preaching from the Banner of Truth's Facebook page. It is a prayer for preachers and congregations up and down our land today.

'Let us beware of fireworks in our preaching. 'Beautiful' sermons, 'brilliant' sermons, 'clever' sermons, 'popular' sermons, are often sermons which have no effect on the congregation, and do not draw men to Jesus Christ. Let us aim so to preach, that what we say may really come home to men's minds and consciences and hearts, and make them think and consider.' - J. C. Ryle, 'The Upper Room'


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2013)

Thomas Manton put it like this:



> It is the duty of the faithful servants of the Lord in a lively manner to set before the people life and death as the fruit of good and evil.


----------



## Tirian (Dec 23, 2013)

jambo said:


> may really come home to men's minds and consciences and hearts



Amen. Thank God for faithful ministers who do this.


----------

